# Where to find fly rods?



## Alaska angler (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm new to the area, will be here for several months and I'm looking for somewhere with a decent selection of fly rods. I've tried out a few places but it seems like most of these baitshops are carrying primarily conventional rods and baitcasters. Ideally, I'm looking for a TFO combo, either NXT or BVK... seems like these are hard to find. Any suggestions for spots to check out let me know!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Orvis in Destin. 
Old Florida Outfitters in Santa Rosa Beach.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

What he said. Used to be an Orvis over in Foley that had a decent selection, but I believe it closed.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sam’s One Stop in Orange Beach. Ask for Chris.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sams is a good source if not do you know what you are looking for? Bass pro handles TFO's. If you need advise let me know. I am in Alabama a long way but about half way to bass Pro in Destin and Daphne. If you come this way I will meet you if you need to help anyway I can. Danny


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Buck and bass on Pine Forest has a few


----------



## Alaska angler (Oct 20, 2020)

Wow, I'll check these places out, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Last week Gulf Breeze Bait & tackle had a 8wt. BVK and an Axiom II but that was about it !


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fly swatters work better. 
Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

